# New from ParaGrafix - Viper Mk2 PE / Decal Set



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

*New from ParaGrafix - Viper Mk2 PE / Decal Sets*

*Viper Mk2*
Just in time for the new Viper Mk2, I'm pleased to announce a new photoetch, decal, and backlight film set. Although the detail of the kit's fantastic, this PE set sharpens the detail and helps make it appear even more real. Most of the gauges and displays have through holes to make lighting it a breaze, but both decals and backlight films are included to give the modeler the choice of lighting or building a static kit.

In addition, I've included accurized grillwork for the fuselage panels next to the guns, piping for the lower engines, and two different sets of inserts for the engine exhausts to ease lighting.

I'm greatful to have had access to a test shot to design these pieces. Thank you very much, Frank and Dave.

*Availability:*
This set is available directly from my web site and CultTVman's hobby shop. Although they were delivered today, Steve's busy getting 1:1000 Refits out the door so he hasn't been able to add these to the store yet.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

HOW in the heck do you do this??? I'm in awe. Really impressive work! Much love my brotha.

Any idea what specific date the Viper kit will be out?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks! 

I believe I read on the boards that they should be available within the next couple of weeks.

I'm going to have photos of the decals and backlight films up tomorrow. (I've been pounding on new etch for Moebius's next upcoming kit and keep forgetting to take my photos while there's good light.)


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Be-oootiful!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Beautiful work Paul.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Superb,as usual.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Since Moebius obviously works with you, I'd rather see your photoetch included with new kits. The cost has to be cheaper if done in the bulk of an entire run, and it would bump Moebius models up another notch in advancement in model kits being provided.

That would also reduce the cost possible of Moebius's model sculpting, since details provided by the photoetch wouldn't have to be sculpted..instead they could just put holes in the places the photoetch is added... which would make adding the photoetch easier.

Thats might reduce the difference in retail kit cost to only $5 more each, making using the higher quality photoetch that more accessible to the masses who wouldn't know about /couldn't afford/or wouldn't budget more expensive photo etch enhancements otherwise.

Win Win for paragraphics because they sell more, or get subcontracted out by Moebius, winb win for Moebius because they then deliver detail not provided by anyone else in styrene kits today, and wiwn win for consumers, because they could have higher detailed models cheaper.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Gareee,

While I realize that you are always looking for a way for things to be less expensive, I do not work "with" Moebius, they are just very very supportive of the aftermarket industry and were kind enough to make a test shot of the kit available to me for a week.

There will likely be some photoetch included with future Moebius kits, but I'm afraid the relationships are a bit more involved that you assume they are.

Paulbo


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sure Frank and co would be up for improving their product, and at the same time supporting someone who has in turn made their previous products even better then they were when released.

Yes, it would take more preplanning, and a closer work relationship, but the final end result benefits everyone, so IMHO it would bve worthwhile persuing.

Just tossing out the idea, since Frank seems open to possibilities other then just styrene (Like the resin kits, and the flying sub aftermarket accesory set.)


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Great work Paul. I can't wait for the kit to come out now.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

That's also making the assumption that everyone buying that kit WANTS/CAN work with photo etch. Those that don't are out of luck with all those blank control surfaces.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

The instructions for working with photoetch are pretty darned easy.. just as easy, I think, as working with styrene.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The point is some people would still prefer the "3D" contours of control panels etc. to paint instead of backlight so leaving blank holes for the photoetch would not be an advantage to the majority of builders.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Do the decals have pilots names?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the stock dcals cover Starbuck and Apollo

there will be supplemental decals chok full of additional names (I'm told)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The decals that come with this set are just for the cockpit. As Lou said, the kit's decals have some markings and I understand that there is an aftermarket set on its way with lots of additional external markings including names.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

jbond said:


> The point is some people would still prefer the "3D" contours of control panels etc. to paint instead of backlight so leaving blank holes for the photoetch would not be an advantage to the majority of builders.


I don't know that's fair saying the "majority" of builders. What sample of builders are you referring to? 

The beginning modeler, sitting there with a tube of testors glue, the eight-pack of little bottles of Testors enamel and a five cent plastic paint brush might not try PE. _Maybe_ it would be fair to say a majority of them do not even know about aftermarket products.

However, I doubt many folks that take the time to join a forum (like this one)and make efforts to improve their modeling skills would agree with your conclusion. 

"Majority" is just not a word you can use without clarification and a defination of what you are basing your sample group on. There is a huge variety of builders out there, each one with different skill sets and goals. The point is, do what pleases *you*.

--Henry


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well said, Henry. Thanks.



jbond said:


> The point is some people would still prefer the "3D" contours of control panels etc. to paint instead of backlight so leaving blank holes for the photoetch would not be an advantage to the majority of builders.


I can see your point - and that's why this set includes both decals and backlight film. If you want to light your kit, take the extra time to remove more plastic and use the film. If not, then just use the decals.

Either way, you're gaining detail that just isn't there in the original plastic.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I thought I'd stocked up plenty of material for this product ... the first run was second only to the Jupiter 2 etch set in quantity. Apparently I was wrong.

Luckily, I've got more etch in house and am just awaiting more decals from JT. I ordered them on Friday figuring I'd need them in a week or so ... I actually needed them in 2 days!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

And this is why I love working with JT Graphics. I knew I was running short on Friday, so I placed an order that evening for more decals.

What shows up in today's post? Yup, the decals!

The Viper etch sets will be back in stock tomorrow once I've packaged them all up.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

So Paul, you're selling out of after-market product before the product is available on the market. I think that says it all about what you provide and quality of your work.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you very much, Wander.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Paul,

I was holding off on getting the PE set for the viper until I saw the kit.

And now everybody is sold out. I hope more are on the way.

The pic you posted of the PE mounted in the cockpit is what sold me.

Question, do you have to remove all the raised rectangles along with the detail? 

Or just the detail on the raised areas, and the PE goes on top of that?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Tepes - do you mean the rectangles that are in the little depressions on the armrests? If so, then no.

I'll pull off the etch tomorrow and take another photo showing exactly I removed to put on the PE.

I've got oodles more etch on the way - I had a bunch on order (set for delivery late next week), but wholesale orders wiped that out already so last week I ordered twice that much for delivery the following week. I'm trying to keep well ahead of things, but this set is selling far beyond anything I'd anticipated.

On a side note: I picked up a half-dozen Vipers to use as demo pieces for Wonderfest and I'll be videoing the process as well to finally start putting up some video primers online. (I just ordered a new HD video camera - you've gotta love closeout sales to get an excellent camera for under 2 bills.)


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> Tepes - do you mean the rectangles that are in the little depressions on the armrests? If so, then no.
> 
> I'll pull off the etch tomorrow and take another photo showing exactly I removed to put on the PE.
> 
> ...


I received the PE and just finished putting it in today.
The quality is fantastic! It really makes the cockpit look awesome!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

J T Graphics offers the aftermarket set of external decals.

Link:http://www.jt-graphics.com/D_32.html

He also offers additional color stripe sets to do different squadrons from Galactica and other ships.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Darkhunter said:


> I received the PE and just finished putting it in today.
> The quality is fantastic! It really makes the cockpit look awesome!


I'm so happy you like it, Darkhunter! (Where are the pictures? Hint!)


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> I'm so happy you like it, Darkhunter! (Where are the pictures? Hint!)


As soon as I get it painted up, I'll post some pics.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Whilst I can see the positive side of getting everything in one box, I'm still inclined to say that most of the worlds modellers are happy building straight plastic kits without the extras.
Despite the wealth of talent on sites like this one, the total number of kits sold must far outweigh the number that are superdetailed by the likes of us.
I also believe that the existence of aftermarket suppliers makes for a far more vibrant and healthy hobby.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I'm building the first one straight from the box, but after seeing this I'll probably do another super detailed and lit version. Speaking of which, is there a lighting kit specifically made for the Moebius Viper?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Randy at Voodoo FX is working on a lighting kit as we speak. Not sure what his timing is, though.

I spent all day in the yard cleaning up from the recent storms (and winter in general) and now I'm pooped. I'll do the sans-photoetch shots of the interior tomorrow.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Thanks. I'll look forward to it!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, I got sucked into the "day job" yesterday so I didn't have a chance to take the photos. Here are two before and after shots of the interior showing what detail was removed.

(Luckily I have a half dozen kits that I'm working up as in-progress pieces for the Wonderfest demo so I could get the "before" shot that I forgot to take back when I originally removed the detail.)


----------

